# Cranberry skeeter whiz.



## xxplod (Jul 3, 2010)

im gonna start one in the morning and was wondering if anyone has done this combo and if so how did it turn out? and how long b 4 its ready to drink lol

Bud


----------



## xxplod (Jul 3, 2010)

crap i meant skeeter not sketter geshhh


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 4, 2010)

XX, I Have added cranberry(2 cans, frozen concentrate) to the pe. It will work just fine.

I fact add anything yu like! Pee can be drank in as litle as two weeks, but I am not going to admit how I know that.

Go to Lons site www.skeeterpee.com or search in here at WMT. All the answrer are there

The main thing with the pee s getting it to ferment. Either use the slurry from an existing batch, or build astrong starter.

The other important thing I see is yeast nutrient and yeast energizer. One is the food, one is the vitamin.

The only other thing I have seen that is very important is to whip it at least once a day. Not str, whip, introduce oxegen into it, it likes it..

Fermentation will be 5-10 days depending on the factors, temp, etc.

After this transfer it to your carboy and allow it to clear. 

But, I will admit, afer you transfer it to the secndary, allow it to sit for at least a couple days, just because.

I HAVE drank the pee in as little as two weeks from the time I pitched the yeast. There orginal recipe says to backsweete it, but I kind of like the tartnes. The last batc I did, I added some tanniin. It turned out a bit dry but it was great

Its your pee, squirt it as you like.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jul 4, 2010)

I have a cranberry Skeeter Pee and it is a great combination. It's mostly lemon of course, but the cranberry adds a nice element.


----------



## xxplod (Jul 4, 2010)

*the recipe for cranberry skeeter whiz.*

for 5 gallon batch

3 bottles of 32oz 100% lemon juice (e.g ReaLemon in the green plastic bottles or equivalent) 
10 lbs sugar 
3/4 tsp tannin
6 tsp. yeast nutrient
2 tsp. yeast energizer
Approx, 4 ¾ gallons water
starting SG 1.11
im making a starter with cranberry conc
one cup of must
and useing 1 pack of Lalvin EC-1118 yeast

does this sound like a plan? 

Bud


----------



## Wade E (Jul 4, 2010)

I fixed the spellibg for ya.


----------



## xxplod (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks wade. btw does it sound like iv got the SP going in the right direction?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 4, 2010)

Cheese and Rice! Let me get my first batch of skeeter pee finished before you tempt me with variations. I'm game.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 4, 2010)

Never made it so cant tell ya.


----------



## Green Mountains (Jul 4, 2010)

Bud,
Start out with just the sugar water and pitch your yeast then add the lemon in over the next 36 to 48 hours. It'll ferment like crazy.

Just a suggestion, it worked for me.


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 4, 2010)

BUd,

This is a very versitle wine. It can be tweaked easily.

I say follow the original recipe before you start tweaking it.

No need to adjust for the cranberry. Mix up the batch the way Lon told us!

Just substitute the amount of cranberry juice for water.

There is absolutely no reason to use the "reverse" method Darren just mentioned! It will work, but my point is...follow the original recipe first! 

If you dont use a slurry from a previous batch, use a strong starter. It WILL go!

Do you make chocalate chip cookies and add the chips after it it's done?

Follow the RECIPE!!!!!

It has worked thousands of times this way. If you decide to tweak it before even doing it the way it was designed, you may not get alot of sympathy if it doesnt work out for you.

Hear me?


I have some ideas n variations, but you get the first one going and then we can talk. I am drinking one I made with ginger added to it!! Quite nice.


----------



## seth8530 (Jul 4, 2010)

I wouldnt mind some ginger flavoured skeeter... I think my vegiterian friend did some vodoo on me for eating 4 hamburgers today /:


----------



## xxplod (Jul 5, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> BUd,
> 
> This is a very versitle wine. It can be tweaked easily.
> 
> ...



as far as i can see the only thing i tweeked was adding extra sugar as i like my stuff sweeter than most ppl. as for my starter instead of making it from apple i used cran. starter is rocking real good and ill be pitching it this afternoon,and im looking fwrd to seeing the end result. thanks for your help. oh btw this will be my 1st 5 gal batch of anything lol

Bud


----------



## xxplod (Jul 7, 2010)

*Update*

 its doing its thing like crazy rocking n rolling looks gr8 smells gr8


----------



## xxplod (Jul 13, 2010)

the sg is 1.05 i added the rest of the ingred as per the recipe and fermentation is still kickin tastes and looks gr8 im a happy camper 

Bud


----------



## xxplod (Jul 21, 2010)

*just tickled pink..*

it turned out fantastic. i shoulda started a 2nd batch allready lol


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 21, 2010)

EXCELLENT BUD!! I like to make my pee around a starting SG of about 1.100. I rally prefer it dry so I dont back sweeten it. 

I am just tickled to know tis recipe. Our buddy Lon introduced us to this and so far I have found NOONE who doest like this or variations of it.

Because of space concerns( I am afraid to go int space, LOL), I took Lons original recipe and make a 2 thirds batch. Turns out to be about 4 galons.

I usually add like 3 or 4 cans of some frozen concentrate to it.

I make a strong starter, I used the slurry once, but, although its what the recipe says, a successful batch of Skeeter Pee can be just fine and dandy with a good starter.

Play around with it bud. Its like soup, not really a wrong way to do it.

Let us know what you come up wit!

(By the way, you are now another hooked winemaker)

The only hope you have is to make sure the wife drinks wine. If not get her drinking it NOW!!!!!! LOL!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jul 21, 2010)

xxplod said:


> it turned out fantastic. i shoulda started a 2nd batch allready lol



I just started my 6th batch of the summer today. The other 5 batches are going fast.

I'm glad your batch turned out a winner. I encourage everyone to try variations and find their own favorite tweaks. If you get a chance, send me a photo of you enjoying a bottle and I'll throw it on the website; my e-mail address can be found at skeeterpee.com


----------



## xxplod (Jul 21, 2010)

*Lon*

i bow to the master. thanks for ur gr8 contrabution to the wide world of winemaking. im thinking maybe next batch-- a lemon/lime? hmmmm.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jul 21, 2010)

I've made a lemon-lime batch; I like it. I like it best when the lime adds some flavor, but doesn't dominate the lemon.


----------



## xxplod (Jul 22, 2010)

wow very pretty huh? how much lime did you use? how long to clear also? thanks


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 22, 2010)

Lon, looks real good, nice and clear. I am entering some Pee in competition just to see what the judges have to say and also to have the label judged.


----------



## xxplod (Oct 30, 2010)

*just gr8*

Time to make another batch as the last 5 gal is almost gone.


----------

